# Small Team Issues



## dingaling (Feb 1, 2019)

Any advice on how to handle that one member in your squad that shows no effort in wanting to bond with the others? Its negatively effecting our moral and how we function in drills.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 1, 2019)

dingaling said:


> Any advice on how to handle that one member in your squad that shows no effort in wanting to bond with the others? Its negatively effecting our moral and how we function in drills.


Probably lots of folks here who could help you.  A bit more info might be helpful though....

What kind of team?
What is your role in the team?
Why doesn't he want to bond with the others?  Don't say "I don't know."  Cause...you know.
What behaviors have you witnessed that make you believe he he is choosing to "show no effort in wanting to bond..."
Have you/anyone spoke with him about this?

Give us something to work with.


----------



## dingaling (Feb 1, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Probably lots of folks here who could help you.  A bit more info might be helpful though....
> 
> What kind of team?
> What is your role in the team?
> ...


5 Man team overseas who's mission is to provide security to embassy personnel and Intel. We had a talk together including him and his response to the whole thing was that we dont need to have a personal connection to work properly. That shook us because later that night we had a drill that included a KIA sinerio and he was by himself on the other side of AO for some reason. We invite him out all the time but he'd rather stay back in his room.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 1, 2019)

dingaling said:


> 5 Man team overseas who's mission is to provide security to embassy personnel and Intel. We had a talk together including him and his response to the whole thing was that we dont need to have a personal connection to work properly. That shook us because later that night we had a drill that included a KIA sinerio and he was by himself on the other side of AO for some reason. We invite him out all the time but he'd rather stay back in his room.


For what it worth, (a lot) work on your spelling and grammar.  The way you write makes you appear uneducated and sloppy.  Being on a phone is no excuse, most of here post from our phones.  Good luck with your issue, you did not really answer my questions in a way that I can assist you, maybe someone else can.


----------



## dingaling (Feb 1, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> For what it worth, (a lot) work on your spelling and grammar.  The way you write makes you appear uneducated and sloppy.  Being on a phone is no excuse, most of here post from our phones.  Good luck with your issue, you did not really answer my questions in a way that I can assist you, maybe someone else can.


Thanks for the advice I'll definitely work on it.


----------



## Brill (Feb 1, 2019)

dingaling said:


> Any advice on how to handle that one member in your squad that shows no effort in wanting to bond with the others? Its negatively effecting our moral and how we function in drills.



Numbah won as in the squad leader? Sounds FAST like.


----------



## dingaling (Feb 1, 2019)

lindy said:


> Numbah won as in the squad leader? Sounds FAST like.


No he's not number 1 he's just the only guy who doesn't seem to have an interest to socialize with us


----------



## Brill (Feb 1, 2019)

dingaling said:


> No he's not number 1 he's just the only guy who doesn't seem to have an interest to socialize with us



Getting old...read that wrong.

Gotta TRY to bring him into the fold to build trust among the team. Give him a leadership job, even minor, so he can own a process and mold it.

If something doesn’t work after some time, cut him loose for the sake team, which is more important than any individual.


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 2, 2019)

It's highly unlikely that you can just cut him loose from a MSG billet. You also can't force someone to be a part of a team. But, if he's blatantly performing drills wrong, then HQ absolutely should pull him back.


----------



## AWP (Feb 2, 2019)

Until you can figure out what motivates/ causes him to do this, determining a solution won't yield the best results. That solution could be tailored incorrectly and potentially make the problem worse.

ETA: moving to the Leadership forum


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 3, 2019)

Y'all need some pain and suffering as a team. About a good solid week or two in the suck, get all the arguments out in the open,  maybe a trip to the wood line, etc. It takes time to get a team to gel, that process is normally sped up with some nasty suck training,  where all the bullshit emotions come out. You learn each others ticks, learn to avoid them, learn people's special skills and knowledge, you also learn where they are lacking or where they need help.

Believe it or not, one of the ways I squared up some shit in a young squad I had, was sand pit volleyball, couple cases of beer,  volleyball, team against team for about six hours every weekend, turned into a platoon thing before long.


----------



## DasBoot (Feb 3, 2019)

Soap bars and socks work wonders...


----------



## Gunz (Feb 3, 2019)

Vote him off the island.


----------



## digrar (Feb 3, 2019)

Maybe he's the only good dude and you're all dicks?


----------

